# FBI background check back in 3 months



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

Just received my FBI background check in the mail in only three months. In some ways a good thing, but now I'm wondering how long it will be good. I think I read some place they were only good for 60 days. I've still not decided whether it will be Portugal or Spain and won't make my decision until mid June - after my trip to Portugal. 

Will I need to rush around and get everything in the mail (Portugal) or get my appointment at the Spanish Embassy before 60 days is up? As I leave for Portugal in 16 days and won't be back until June 12, I'm having a minor panic attack!

Does anyone know how long after the date on the FBI check the embassies will still call it good?


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

While I don't know whether they have a particular cutoff date for the validity of the report, it sounds to me like one or two months would be fine. Worst case scenario is that you will have to get a new FBI report. You can do this through an FBI approved channeler - it will cost a bit more but you will have the report in about a week. So, calma calma  Good luck!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Kathrynj, please check with the embassy in the U.S. For Portugal, that you are applying at, there was a cutoff date for the criminal reports for us, per the Newark New Jersey Portugal Embassy. Our cutoff was 90 days, if I remember right. Also, we would have to have gotten another report direct from FBI, 12-14 weeks if ours expired, since that embassy didn't accept channeler report. Unfortunately not all Portugal Embassies have same requirements, we have now talked to Americans that had a little different experience at 3 different Portugal embassies.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

I stand corrected, wow it really is true that requirements change over time and vary among consulates. Thanks for clarifying Grammy Missy!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Bon Dia Lisbon, it would be so much easier, if they were the same . I especially found it frustrating that we couldn't use an FBI channeler, it took almost 16 weeks to get our FBI report, it's my understanding it is now about 12 weeks. The same time we were waiting, I spoke with 2 people applying at the Washington DC Portugal Consulate, and they were able to both use channelers for the FBI report. We also either had to have a apartment rental agreement or house purchase, they were allowed to use hotel reservations to apply for VISA. All worked out, we are here, and loving this sunny day!


----------

